# Natural Fet with Progest gel at nightI



## Pumpkinface (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello ladies, sorry if any of any of this is tmi , nut i am really confused i had my little 2day embie (4 cells
) transferred on Thursday at 12pm. Since then apart from sleeping loads, being really emotional , i have had amazing stomach cramps, and keep leaking clear discharge, lol, it's like i have wet myself. I am on my 3rd cycle and my 2nd fet after ivf/icsi. Just wondered if anyone had any ideas. 

Thanks, Baby .dust to all.
Ps - I'm new to this site so not all my details are o the profile not sure how to do it.


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Pumpkin,

Welcome to the site!  I've been a member for a while and still don't know how to do it so u r not alone!  

Don't really know about the side affects from the drugs but I've read the treatment diaries and seen that lots of people have discharge and have had a positive result so   that you are heading in the direction of a bfp!

Good Luck

Nicola


----------

